# Anyone doing WW here?



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I just started last Thursday. I am doing the core program. I like the booklets but the meeting was soooooo big and loud! I could hardly hear the 'leader' and I was in the front row. I asked after the meeting if it was always that crazy ( actually I think it was rude). The leader was a stand in so I guess we will see this thursday. I did go to the ww site and the chat room for core people was very informative but I found it hard to navigate the site (It is not as user friendly as HT !) Anyway...any one else out there?


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm a lifetime member of WW. Through the years I "fell off the wagon" so to speak but now I'm back on track and pounds are slowly coming off again.

I've lost 45 pounds to date and need to drop another 15-20, to my way of thinking.

I've always done core as it works for me and I like the food choices and not having to count, measure or weigh. 

I go to a great class where the instructor is the best I've ever had in all the years going. She is a down-to-earth person and gets you motivated without EVER making you feel that you're not doing well or correctly.

The people in the class are equally nice and have to say about a third of the classes that I attend are men.

Good luck to you and I know you'll do well. Of all the diets I've tried, WW has always been the tried and true. It's not a diet, but a way of living well and healthy.


----------



## parrotman (Jan 27, 2008)

I had a cardiologist appointment on Tuesday and haven't seen him for 6 months. The weight loss of 45 has been in that time frame.

I'm happy to say that I was taken off one of my medications and another was cut in half since things are looking better without the extra pounds.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm also a lifetime member for quite a few years, having lost 100 lbs. I date back to one of the old weigh and measure programs that served me very well but a couple of years ago, I found 15 lbs had crept back and I used the core program and really found it great. I've always been fairly negative about an exercise program and my big accomplishment this year was incorporating that into my life (because I finally realized that I can eat a bit more if I exercise) and I'm finding I really enjoy look forward to my 2 1/2 mile power walk.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW! Parrotman and WR congratulations on your weight loss:clap:. (and health successes) I just had my first weigh in and lost 6 lbs!.

I also like that core is just a reasonable way to eat. 

WR I am also a bit negative about exercising, I seem to go in spurts. I am much more active in warmer weather...so I am thinking spring.!!

It is nice to know I am not alone. Thanks for responding.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

roadless, I can assure you that if you do consider exercising, your loss will be more consistent and you will probably be more satisfied with the results. I actually gained weight because I had quit smoking and instead of modifying my lifestyle, I replaced smoking with eating. When I started with WW, I felt that it was likely not a good idea to try and modify every facet of my life at one time so I concentrated on not smoking and loosing weight. This year, I've found myself at a desk for longer hours than usual so I concluded that it was a good year to incorporate structured exercise into my life and I really do enjoy it.


----------



## jenofthewoods (Jan 21, 2008)

I lost 60 pounds thru weight watchers and loved it. It was really expensive though. I dont go anymore after I learned the basic diet. I just watch what I eat now and have kept it off. I also work out alot more and live a healthier lifestyle overall.
I did the core as well and it worked pretty well for me.
I dont enjoy exercising but I do it because if I dont I will put the weight back on. Plus it tones muscles and makes ya look better.
Wish you luck.
oh and youre right the ww webste is horrible to navigate.

Thanks Jen


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Wr, I also quit smoking (Oct 10) and turned to food at first. I started walking everyday and I fealt great. Then along came the holidays, bad weather ...bad habits! What I don't understand about myself is that I know I feel better when I work out but it seems to take an act of God to get me started! Congrats on your successes ..your giving me hope!

Wow Jen you also did great, 60lbs! It sounds like I'm in good company! Maybe we can help each other stay on track?


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

Me! I'm a WW!!

Hey you guys! I can't believe I just happened upon you all! YAY! I just returned to WW last week--I never reached goal and gained back. UGH! I also quit smoking and it took a looooong time--tapering off finally worked. 

But I am devoted to CORE! I am sorry to say that I'm the only CORE follower in my meeting, and that was my "excuse" for not going back--but I have to admit--I MUST weigh-in every week and get the meeting in. 

Maybe we can make a little thread here and encourage each other--especially those doing CORE. 

Any good CORE recipes you want to share?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

The WW site has tons of recipes that I would like to try but the only one I have used so far is a snack ( it figures!!).
I used ff yogurt , I like the greek kind, added a couple of tsp of ff,sf chocolate pudding powder, mixed well then added a few cut up strawberries. It was very satisifying! 
Good luck to you! 
I'm in on the encourage each other core stuff. :clap:
Anyone have any questions, concerns, etc? Welcome one and all!


----------



## aftermidnite (Dec 8, 2005)

I am doing WW but am doing it alone ..no meetings as I can not afford even the weekly amount at this time ..
A woman I work wit gave me her books and I am working thru them and any questions I have I can ask her ..
MY problem is ..
I had my stomach stapled in 99..lost 120#..over the last 2 yrs some weight has crept back on (double hernia surgery will help with the gain along with losing your job and going to work in a restaurant ) 
My stomach "pouch " is still smaller than my stomach used to be and I am finding it hard to eat regular meals at reg times..
Is it possible to eat small meals more often ?
also if I drink all the water recommended ..I have no room to eat (must stop drinking 30 mins before eating and wait for 30 after as there is no room and it will and does cause vomiting ) ..How can I adjust for this as well...


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Welcome aftermidnite !1 Congrats on your weight loss.! I usually have 3 smaller meals and a couple snacks throughout the day and it seems to be working for me. 
It does feel like I am eating often but I am losing weight.
Part of the core program is to listen to your body and eat just till satisified. That is the tricky part because I use to eat till full and then some more if it tasted good! 
I am also eating the "core" foods which I don't usually binge on, and I limit the other foods to the 35 points ( or less) a week.
The leader at the meeting I go to said that you could use decaf. drinks in place of some of the water, and remember that it is cups of water that is recommended and usually glasses are larger that that. 
Good luck to you. 
I would also suggest that you check out weightwatchers .com part of the site is free( that is what I do) I get alot of info from the message boards.


----------



## reluctantpatriot (Mar 9, 2003)

My wife and I are on the program. So far after 11 weeks on the program I have lost over 35 pounds and hit my 10 percent goal on March 22, 2008. My wife has lost 15 pounds in the same time period though her lost has been slowed due to an injury that prevents her from being as active as she would like.

My weight loss has been approximately 5 to 7 pounds a week with two weeks where I gained about 1.5 pounds and lost only 1 pound the following week before this past one where I hit my 10 percent goal.

Tracking what we eat does help with figuring out what is working for us and what is not. It also helps to see how effective different strategies work at dealing with feeling a sense of stomach satisfaction (not having the hunger pangs after you have used up your daily points) and seeing what your body does best on.

I see it as a proactive medical and health improvement program that will save us money and preserve our health now rather than down the road when it will be harder and more expensive to do so.

My weight loss is not typical and what works for me in the way of activities and food choices may not work for you. However, I do know that the program is working for me and I am finally beginning to feel the effects in how my body moves, how my clothes feel and how much more energy I have.

Once my wife can be more active I am certain that she will be able to lose more weight each week. We help each other out and encourage the other when we have rough weeks or when we are craving like crazy.


----------

